# Drawings I did 40 years ago



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

I was going through my flat files and found these drawings of "SKY PEOPLE" that I did 40 years ago. Hope you enjoy them.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

cool


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Awesome! You're quite talented!


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

cool!


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Wow those are super neat, nice work


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I dig 'em, Pete!!!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

I had pretensions on Deviant-Arts at one time. Your anatomical proportion is quite good. Nice eye.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Looks like we may need to ask Grandpa Pete to draw up a special target to use one month for our shooting contest....


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Thanks for all the positive feed back.

GP


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

Bill Hays said:


> Looks like we may need to ask Grandpa Pete to draw up a special target to use one month for our shooting contest....


Drawing a target might be a fun project.


----------



## MikeyLikesIt (Oct 19, 2018)

Those are pretty awesome GP! I love the patterns and textures on the 'people', and the faces you gave each of them. I'm glad you kept them. It's always cool to go back and look at things you've drawn/written/built long ago. If you discover anymore of these masterpieces feel free to show them! I'm digging what I see.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Those are awesome


----------



## Chadlee (Mar 30, 2020)

Wow, nice work. Wish I would have kept some of mine.


----------

